# "The Paddle" by NaturalFork



## Hrawk

Presenting to you "The Paddle" by Natural Fork

Height : 6 1/2"
Width : 3/4"
Fork Gap : 2"
Throat depth : 1 1/8"


----------



## NaturalFork

Hrawk. You sir. Are the man. A true asset. If you are ever in the states .... ALL the beer is on me.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice design again Ray, the way i see it is if theyre too close to shoot, you could slap em on the bottom with this frame!


----------



## pop shot

NaturalFork said:


> Hrawk. You sir. Are the man. A true asset. If you are ever in the states .... ALL the beer is on me.


That's a lot of beer

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407732,-157.748247


----------



## Dayhiker

A truly unique and instantly recognizable design. Ray's definitely got himself a signature fork there.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

There is a man here in Texas that sells a flip just like that wholesale. I did have his address, but he has moved. I know he is still selling tham as I have seen them in stores. He sells 2 dozen at a time on a wood rack. However he uses tubing for the rubber. -- Tex


----------



## Jesus Freak

That looks good I might have to try it!


----------



## NaturalFork

FYI I traced an actual paddle and a mrs dash bottle to get this design.


----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


> FYI I traced an actual paddle and a mrs dash bottle to get this design.


That's awesome!
DIY slingshots are the best.


----------



## jskeen

Tex-Shooter said:


> There is a man here in Texas that sells a flip just like that wholesale. I did have his address, but he has moved. I know he is still selling tham as I have seen them in stores. He sells 2 dozen at a time on a wood rack. However he uses tubing for the rubber. -- Tex


I've not seen those, but I don't get that far west very often. The wife has decided to drag me and the kids to Concan this summer though, so I'll keep my eyes open while I'm out there.

James


----------



## pop shot

i hate mrs dash. I'm a montreal steak seasoning and sriracha kind of guy


----------



## M.J




----------



## Knoll

What do your frames smell like?


----------



## pop shot

M_J said:


>


THAT, my friend, is a copyrighted radius!!!!


----------



## M.J

Instead of the "golden ratio" it's the golden-brown ratio.


----------



## Knoll

Some well-seasoned wood, there?


----------



## Rapier

Ha ha, well seasoned, oh dear...

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Paulfreebury

I'm loving the paddle


----------



## NaturalFork

Paulfreebury said:


> I'm loving the paddle


Thank you!


----------



## JLS:Survival

im liking it, very cool


----------



## Knoll

Got one cut out. Now to find the time to complete it .............


----------



## Flatband

Cool Buddy! Reminds me of that toy we played with as kids-the paddle with the rubber band and the red ball attached to the end of the band. The girls would hit it up and down,the guys would do it sidearm. We would have contests to see who would hit the most times without missing. Good design Ray! Another good feature of it is that if you are shooting bad you can spank your own self on the butt!!!!! Cool! Flatband


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

nice frame mate,


----------



## NaturalFork

Flatband said:


> Cool Buddy! Reminds me of that toy we played with as kids-the paddle with the rubber band and the red ball attached to the end of the band. The girls would hit it up and down,the guys would do it sidearm. We would have contests to see who would hit the most times without missing. Good design Ray! Another good feature of it is that if you are shooting bad you can spank your own self on the butt!!!!! Cool! Flatband :king:


I needed to print out the template again to make a few and finally saw this comment. That is exactly what I traced in order to get this shape.


----------

